# Humphead glass fish



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Found these at IPU over the weekend - would love to get a few more


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wondered when somebody was going to buy some of those from there, very cool looking fish, I was tempted to get some myself, didn't have the room...glad to see they found a good home


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

they kinda look like small lookdowns


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone sees them available anywhere else, please let me know, I would love 3 or 4 more


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> If anyone sees them available anywhere else, please let me know, I would love 3 or 4 more


Hey Joseph. I know it out of your travel bubble but Ipu in burnaby had a few the last time i was there. that was a week ago.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i thought they were awesome looking fish.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Hey Joseph. I know it out of your travel bubble but Ipu in burnaby had a few the last time i was there. that was a week ago.


Thanks Dave. Thats where I scooped the last 3 from and yes, always good to respect the bubble .

In this case, I had to make an exception to stock up at J&L. The only other travel bubble exception is Charles to pick up live black worms


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw those fish and wanted them. They were so cool looking. I'm glad a BCAquaria member is enjoying them.


----------



## shungo (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting fish! thats the first time i see those


----------

